# Sick of political Correctness!



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

This may be me just venting via the internet, but can I go one day without hearing or reading how someone is offended by silly comments or actions? I am afraid we haven't even reached the tipping point and it is only going to get worse. People should be allowed to make say or do silly un-meaningful things without causing an uproar and possibly getting fired. Stop the madness!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

immanuelrx said:


> People should be allowed to make say or do silly un-meaningful things without causing an uproar and possibly getting fired.


Umm, no they shouldn't. And who is to define "meaningful"? You?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^The politically correct permit themselves the power to decide what is right and what is wrong, exhibiting the muddle headedness which typically informs their thought processes.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm offended that you're not offended.
https://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/05/28/101-being-offended/


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm far less bothered by those offended on their own behalf, than by those who rush out to be offended on behalf of someone (everyone) else. It's nothing more than a power grab: I get to tell you what to do or say, and the righteous indignation is just the excuse.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> Umm, no they shouldn't. And who is to define "meaningful"? You?


I'm speechless.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

immanuelrx said:


> I'm speechless.


Cool. Certainly better than the original premise of this thread. Kudos to you!


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> Cool. Certainly better than the original premise of this thread. Kudos to you!


Interesting. You are responding to me as if I had slapped your mother or something like that. I don't understand such hostilities but then again I don't understand why Americans are so easily offended. I guess I am just out in the dark with this one. First world problems are awesome.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

immanuelrx said:


> I guess I am just out in the dark with this on.


Yup...I think you nailed it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Socially enforced political correctness(!)??? So goes the 1st Amendment...and so, so many others. Now, from a constitutional perspective that really does suck! Alas, political correctness extends beyond speech.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

See the current field of Republican presidential candidates for an example of what happens when political correctness goes out the window. It ain't pretty. Boorishness is every bit as bad, I think, as PC. I am a fan of neither.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> See the current field of Republican presidential candidates for an example of what happens when political correctness goes out the window. It ain't pretty. Boorishness is every bit as bad, I think, as PC. I am a fan of neither.


Agreed, Either extreme can be bad, but I rather have someone be honest at the risk of not being politically correct. Take Donald Trump for instance. He seems to be pretty honest about how he feels during his speeches. I rather hear that then a bunch of PC bull shenanigans from politicians in order to get my vote. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't vote for Trump even if somehow Obama was up for a third term, but i respect his honesty.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I can't decide how much of Trump is honesty and how much is pandering. In general, though, I would agree with you: Better that the leopard wear his spots openly than force one to guess. That said, when someone is politically correct in the extreme, that also says a lot about them.



immanuelrx said:


> Agreed, Either extreme can be bad, but I rather have someone be honest at the risk of not being politically correct. Take Donald Trump for instance. He seems to be pretty honest about how he feels during his speeches. I rather hear that then a bunch of PC bull shenanigans from politicians in order to get my vote. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't vote for Trump even if somehow Obama was up for a third term, but i respect his honesty.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

immanuelrx said:


> This may be me just venting via the internet, but can I go one day without hearing or reading how someone is offended by silly comments or actions? I am afraid we haven't even reached the tipping point and it is only going to get worse. People should be allowed to make say or do silly un-meaningful things without causing an uproar and possibly getting fired. Stop the madness!


English trad ( patch madras jacket, bow tie, high water trousers) Roy "Chubby" Brown has a song about it.

He is not much of a gentleman though.


----------



## moltoelegante (Sep 23, 2015)

immanuelrx said:


> Stop the madness!


I totally agree. We live in an age of entitlement, where people see the power of playing the victim, and use it at every opportunity to get any possible advantage. I'm not going to name the main offending group... I think we all know which it is. They will keep playing the same old victim card to get as much free stuff as they can until we stop giving in to this bullying.

There are also people who have swallowed the PC BS hook, line and sinker and are outraged at how something *might* offend another group, without consulting that group. Surely speaking on behalf of another group is the height of arrogance?

PC has dumbed down the world, eroded standards, reversed meritocracy, legitimized bullying and discrimination (as long as the right people are hurt), and lead to downright damaging and dangerous outcomes. Scientists can't even publish data which contradicts the PC agenda for fear of losing their careers!

I fear for the world until PC stupidity is stamped out for good.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Well said.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

moltoelegante said:


> * I'm not going to name the main offending group... I think we all know which it is.* They will keep playing the same old victim card to get as much free stuff as they can until we stop giving in to this bullying.


Oh go ahead, name them. Why only partially disgust me when you can completely disgust me.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Here is an excerpt from an article on the subject of political correctness (published in the New Statesman) and written by prominent muddle-headed, multi-cultural dimwit and yammering feminist, Laurie Penny:

"it is no coincidence that most of the loudest voices condemning the "Twitter mafia" are white, male, cisgender, privileged and unused to having to share any sort of public forum with large numbers of people who rarely have to worry about which pair of dad jeans will best conceal a pudding-coloured paunch. I'm really sorry if that image offended anyone, because some of my best friends truly are straight white men. Sometimes we do straight white men things together, like eating undercooked barbecue meat, listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd and threatening women on Twitter with moderate sexual violence."

Charming Laurie, simply charming.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Didn't realize she was a dimwit feminist, but I liked her in Point Break and, of course, A League of Their Own. A little kooky in Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> ^Didn't realize she was a dimwit feminist, but I liked her in Point Break and, of course, A League of Their Own. A little kooky in Orange is the New Black.


That's Lori Petty, I believe, star of the mildly amusing and commercially disastrous 1990's movie Tank Girl.

Oddly enough Tank Girl was a deeply politically incorrect movie but one which promoted a positive image of empowered ladies, thus many feminists tended towards approval.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> That's Lori Petty, I believe, star of the mildly amusing and commercially disastrous 1990's movie Tank Girl.
> 
> Oddly enough Tank Girl was a deeply politically incorrect movie but one which promoted a positive image of empowered ladies, thus many feminists tended towards approval.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was just having some fun.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I fear we're moving away from enlightenment values ("I do not agree with what you say, but I'll defend to the death to your right to say it.").P

People need to distinguish between statements giving true offense (personal attacks, crudeness) and merely saying something they really don't like. We have begun to believe we are entitled to never hear anything that collides with our own core beliefs, so we hide in our little worlds, only talking to friends who share our views, watching news that slants our way, reading works that just provide ammunition for our "side."

(I am guilty of this personally. No less so than most. I need to make a conscientious efforts to be sure to hear both sides)

We do so to the point we've forgotten that there's a difference between something that's uncivil (and should be condemned by all)and something with which we just strongly disagree.

For instance, college students ask for "trigger" warnings when someone is going to raise a controversial topic to prevent "micro aggression"). This is a prime example of people who cannot make this distinction. It's rare that I quote with approval from Mother Jones, but here it goes:



> If you can't tolerate even the thought of listening to someone with whom you profoundly disagree-or of anyone else listening-then you need to examine your own principles pretty hard.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Notice: All subversive or offensive content is in plain English. No endorsement or condemnation of any persons, products, places, pets or politics, living or dead, factual or fictional, shall be implied or inferred herein by person(s) or their agents(s). If you have to get your fun by threats of censorship or being professionally offended on the internet, you need another hobby.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Lord Smoke nailed it.

Political correctness is the most pernicious nonsense to besmirch free speech and intellectual discourse in the modern age in liberal democracies. Some of those of liberal persuasion manage to display surprising intolerance!


----------



## moltoelegante (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

moltoelegante said:


>


How interesting.........


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I prefer this...


----------



## moltoelegante (Sep 23, 2015)

Chouan said:


> I prefer this...


I could watch more than a minute of that. It appeared to be nothing more than a litany of ignorance and insults.


----------



## moltoelegante (Sep 23, 2015)

This is one of the worst things I have ever seen. You can thank PC for outcomes like this, and thousands others like it. Warning: it is so stupid that it may cause headaches:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

moltoelegante said:


> This is one of the worst things I have ever seen. You can thank PC for outcomes like this, and thousands others like it. Warning: it is so stupid that it may cause headaches:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

moltoelegante said:


> I could watch more than a minute of that. It appeared to be nothing more than a litany of ignorance and insults.


Yes. That was the point. It is how satire works......


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad, another five minutes of my life I shall never be able to get back!


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> "...white, male, cisgender, privileged and unused to having to share any sort of public forum with large numbers of people who rarely have to worry about which pair of dad jeans will best conceal a pudding-coloured paunch... I'm really sorry if that image offended anyone, because some of my best friends truly are straight white men. Sometimes we do straight white men things together, like eating undercooked barbecue meat, listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd and threatening women on Twitter with moderate sexual violence."


What does "cisgender" mean again ? I take it the opposite of trans-gender...or is it something more subtle?

Until I got to the sexual violence on Twitter bit the characterisation was so apt I was starting to wonder if I'd met her before....


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Here is an excerpt from an article on the subject of political correctness (published in the New Statesman) and written by prominent muddle-headed, multi-cultural dimwit and yammering feminist, Laurie Penny:
> 
> "it is no coincidence that most of the loudest voices condemning the "Twitter mafia" are white, male, cisgender, privileged and unused to having to share any sort of public forum with large numbers of people who rarely have to worry about which pair of dad jeans will best conceal a pudding-coloured paunch. I'm really sorry if that image offended anyone, because some of my best friends truly are straight white men. Sometimes we do straight white men things together, like eating undercooked barbecue meat, listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd and threatening women on Twitter with moderate sexual violence."
> 
> Charming Laurie, simply charming.


What I love about that quote is that it hits on every buzzword and concept that constitutes current leftist vernacular.

However, she does dismiss dad jeans so she can't be all that bad.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> What does "cisgender" mean again ? I take it the opposite of trans-gender...or is it something more subtle?
> 
> Until I got to the sexual violence on Twitter bit the characterisation was so apt I was starting to wonder if I'd met her before....


It is indeed a supposed opposite of transgender, a ludicrous neologism and invariably applied in a contemptuous manner. We must, of course, constantly kowtow to insignificant minorities and their caterwauled demands for a representation entirely disproportionate to their numbers. Harumph.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I want to say that the SJW problem is people that romanticize the hippies and won't let their lack of actual social issues to confront stop them from causing an uproar.
I also want to say that they should be ignored, but this is wrong. They need to be confronted and squashed.
https://takimag.com/article/diagnosed_with_liberalism_gavin_mcinnes/page_2#axzz3sbvKxYhh


> Amier seems particularly concerned with the lack of fathers. "The father sets down the law. When he is not there, a sense of anxiety takes root and that leads to outwardly directed hostility. Soon you are looking to the outside world to show you what the limits are. You're 'acting out' and hoping society will control you. The desire for paternal law becomes pathologized."





> These shrill fascists with daddy issues don't care about the issues they're yelling about. They just want to yell. The reason they're doing it is so you'll slap them and say, "Get ahold of yourself, you fool." The problem is, we're not doing that. We're capitulating and apologizing. This doesn't solve the problem. It exacerbates it.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

*The World according to Philip*

*This* is how to be non-PC ...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...according-to-Prince-Philip.html?frame=3433681


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

As we approach the "festive season", and we get closer to Christmas, I was reminded of my first experience of Christmas in the US, in 1982, perhaps, when people were using the rather meaningless expression "Happy holidays" as a Christmas greeting. Why not "Merry Christmas" I asked, "because Jewish people might be offended", I was told.
Interestingly, Beth Din, Jewish Rabbinical Law, as well as Catholic Church Law has been legally and legitimately practised in the UK for centuries, in civil cases, yet people get incensed that Sharia Law, again in civil cases might be allowed to be practised in the UK as well.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Shaver said:


> It is indeed a supposed opposite of transgender, a ludicrous neologism and invariably applied in a contemptuous manner. We must, of course, constantly kowtow to insignificant minorities and their caterwauled demands for a representation entirely disproportionate to their numbers. Harumph.


Transgender people are also dying at rates entirely disproportionate to their numbers so maybe they could use a bit of extra representation...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

ouinon said:


> Transgender people are also dying at rates entirely disproportionate to their numbers so maybe they could use a bit of extra representation...


??? Of what causes?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> ??? Of what causes?


The same as other mentally ill people, probably: suicide, drug overdose, domestic violence. I don't see enabling their delusions with permanent mutilation as helpful.

I was guessing, but...



> Conclusions:
> 
> Persons with transsexualism, after sex reassignment, have considerably higher risks for mortality, suicidal behaviour, and psychiatric morbidity than the general population.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21364939


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tempest said:


> The same as other mentally ill people, probably: suicide, drug overdose, domestic violence. I don't see enabling their delusions with permanent mutilation as helpful.


Yep. Gender dysphoria is a mental illness, but is now accommodated as a 'lifestyle choice'. I have Christian compassion for those so afflicted, but there is too much mollycoddling about this being a normal and acceptable 'lifestyle choice'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_dysphoria


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tempest said:


> The same as other mentally ill people, probably: suicide, drug overdose, domestic violence. I don't see enabling their delusions with permanent mutilation as helpful.
> 
> I was guessing, but...
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21364939


That's what I thought. Of course, no one is supposed to call it a disorder. It's perfectly natural for a man to look in the mirror and see himself as a woman.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> ??? Of what causes?


Suicide - "The prevalence of suicide attempts among respondents to the National Transgender Discrimination Survey is 41 percent, which vastly exceeds the 4.6 percent of the overall U.S. population who report a lifetime suicide attempt." according to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention
Murder - "A conservative estimate shows that transgender women face 4.3 times the risk of becoming homicide victims than the general population of all women." according to the . The lack of reporting makes it impossible to collect accurate data on the group as a whole, but the reports that do come in show that transgender people are the target of an overwhelming amount of violence and abuse. There is a common estimate that 1 in 12 transgender people's lives end in homicide.

But please do continue discussing how irritating it is to be wished "happy holidays" rather than "Merry Christmas", everyone.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually, schools calling that break that coincidentally always surrounds Xmas "winter break" is a tad disingenuous. As if most students are going home because it's cold or because of the solstice and not for something related to a Christian holiday. Speaking of which, both Christmas and Hanukkah, in my understanding, are far from the most important feasts in their respective religious calendars. The whole thing is overblown commercialism with the pretense of religious celebration. The 12 days of Xmas are supposed to start on Xmas day, not on Black Friday and ending on the Xmas day...

I have no objection to "Happy Holidays" as I'm cynical enough to want to anglophilically call every commemorative day of any sort "holiday" with no further designation.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

ouinon said:


> Suicide - "The prevalence of suicide attempts among respondents to the National Transgender Discrimination Survey is 41 percent, which vastly exceeds the 4.6 percent of the overall U.S. population who report a lifetime suicide attempt." according to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention
> Murder - "A conservative estimate shows that transgender women face 4.3 times the risk of becoming homicide victims than the general population of all women." according to the . The lack of reporting makes it impossible to collect accurate data on the group as a whole, but the reports that do come in show that transgender people are the target of an overwhelming amount of violence and abuse. There is a common estimate that 1 in 12 transgender people's lives end in homicide.
> 
> But please do continue discussing how irritating it is to be wished "happy holidays" rather than "Merry Christmas", everyone.


Risky behaviour may precipitate unwanted consequences.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Balfour said:


> I think Lord Smoke nailed it.
> 
> Political correctness is the most pernicious nonsense to besmirch free speech and intellectual discourse in the modern age in liberal democracies. Some of those of liberal persuasion manage to display surprising intolerance!


EXACTLY!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

That which annoys me the most is reverse racism. It seems perfectly okay for there to be black movie awards, black music awards, black sports associations etc. It seemed perfectly ok for Malcolm X to spout his isolated black society nonsense, to keep the black people to themselves, to not intermarry etc. 

Yet the KKK (now, not in the past) are called racists for saying they are proud to be white, for wanting to only interact with other white people.

And could you imagine the uproar if all of sudden white movie awards, white music awards, and white sports associations were to pop up?


----------

